# Angeln mit freischwimmender Pose



## schleck (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe erst seit kurzem einen Angelschein und bin kein großer Praktiker auch was das Zubehör angeht. Mein Sohn angelt jedes Jahr in Kroatien. Da seine Pose gebrochen war, waren wir jetzt im Angelgeschäft, da wurde alles für kleines Geld zu Recht gemacht. Man hat ihm aber jetzt eine freischwimmende Pose befestigt, also oben ist die Pose nicht mit der Schnur verbunden, sondern nur unten.
Welchen Vorteil hat das und gibt es dabei was besonderes zu beachten?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit freischwimmender Pose*

Guck mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=13874
Gruss ROY


----------



## schleck (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit freischwimmender Pose*

Leider werden die Bilder bei mir nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Parasol (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit freischwimmender Pose*



schleck schrieb:


> Leider werden die Bilder bei mir nicht angezeigt.



sind ja auch schon von 2003.


----------



## Colophonius (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit freischwimmender Pose*

Du brauchst einen Stopper, sonst schwimmt die Pose, wie du schon sagtest, frei. Das ist selten der Sinn davon.

Als Stopper kannst du vieles nehmen. Es gibt spezielle Posenstopper zu kaufen oder du klemmst einfach ein winziges Blei vor die Pose. Einfach etwas, was verhindert, dass die Pose so weit "hochschwimmen" kann, wie sie "will"


----------



## schleck (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit freischwimmender Pose*

Also ich habe noch mal selbst gegoogelt und habe festgestellt, dass wir eine wackel-laufpose haben, also sprich die schnur ist nur unten an der pose befestigt, stopper sind vorhanden. ich kannte es bisher immer nur, das eine pose immer komplett (also oben und unten) mit der schnur verbunden ist und nicht nur unten.

was hat das für einen sinn?


----------



## Backfire (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit freischwimmender Pose*







http://www.google.de/imgres?hl=de&sa=X&biw=1680&bih=914&tbm=isch&prmd=imvnsfd&tbnid=kREohVVAJHTJoM:&imgrefurl=http://www.angler-online-forum.de/cms.php%3Fq%3D28558&docid=Fe7aCfh9GugscM&imgurl=http://www.angler-online-forum.de/cms/bilder/bild-3627.gif&w=500&h=400&ei=MCj_T8RProriBM618YIH&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=457&sig=107323621750568257826&page=1&tbnh=105&tbnw=131&start=0&ndsp=50&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:89&tx=73&ty=45


----------



## schleck (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit freischwimmender Pose*

genau dieses bild habe ich auch gefunden, zur wackel-pose wird geschrieben:ist eher etwas für rauhere Verhältnisse - Wind, Strömung, Drift, treibendes Kraut etc.

also vielleicht fürs mittelmeer genau die richtige wahl oder was meint ihr?


----------



## schleck (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit freischwimmender Pose*

habe zur wackel-pose auch noch einen interessanten bericht gefunden

http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Rueckblende/Wer-erfand-den-Waggler

schon mal recht herzlichen dank, für die antworten.

wer hat denn erfahrung mit dieser art des angeln?


----------



## dosenelch (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit freischwimmender Pose*

Ist es eigentlich egal, ob man die Hauptbebleiung (egal ob Feststell- oder Laufpose) auf der Hauptschnur oder am Vorfach befestigt?


----------



## Bodensee89 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit freischwimmender Pose*



schleck schrieb:


> wer hat denn erfahrung mit dieser art des angeln?



vermutlich 99,5% aller angler. das ist absoluter standart.


----------



## schleck (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit freischwimmender Pose*

mit wackel-pose ist standard?

mir ist das ganz neu gewesen, aber ich bin ja auch kein richtiger angler, habe ja letztes jahr erst die prüfung gemacht, im vorbereitungsunterricht wurde zumindest keine wackel-posen vorgestellt bzw. auch nie drüber gesprochen, aber ich lerne immer gerne dazu


----------



## Criss81 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit freischwimmender Pose*

Hi,

z.B. ein Vorteil der "Wackel-Pose" (Waggler) ist, dass du es schaffst die komplette Schnur unter Wasser zu legen.  Bei, wie du sagtest, rauheren Verhältnissen ist es so leichter die Pose auf ihrem Platz zu halten. 

Übrigens, achte darauf, dass die Bebleiung mindestens eine Posenlänge von der Pose entfernt ist. So hat man weniger tüdel beim Auswerfen.

MFG


----------



## schleck (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit freischwimmender Pose*

@criss81Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Aber ansonsten ist alles gleich, oder?Gehe damit in Kroatien auf Hornhechte, bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Stoney0066 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit freischwimmender Pose*

Theoretisch ist Pose gleich Pose, egal ob Waggler, "normale", oben und unten befestigt, oder nur unten... sie funktionieren alle als bissanzeiger für den darunterhängenden Haken. Sie sind halt im Detail unterschiedlich und für entsprechende Umstände besser geeignet wie andere... 

Beim Waggler siehst du wenn er richtig ausgebleit ist halt nur einen ganz kleinen Teil der Spitze. Ob das für Hornhechte (im Meer??) jetzt geeignet ist ist die Frage. Da würd ich eher was bevorzugen was man besser sieht und wo mehr "auf" dem Wasser liegt. Grad noch bei Wellengang etc... Viele Fischen mit Wasserkugeln auf Hornhecht, ist deutlich größer und lässt sich auch entsprechend weit werfen.


----------



## schleck (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit freischwimmender Pose*

danke für den Tipp mit den Wasserkugeln, werde ich mir mal merken, letztes Jahr hat ich auch eine normale Laufpose, hat auch prima geklappt, die junx haben gebissen wie verrückt und es hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------

